# Topics > Space > Organisations >  Swedish Space Corporation (SSC), Solna, Sweden

## Airicist

Website - sscspace.com

youtube.com/SwedishSpace

facebook.com/SSC.SwedishSpaceCorporation

twitter.com/Sscspace

linkedin.com/company/ssc-swedish-space-corporation

Swedish Space Corporation on Wikipedia

President and CEO - Stefan Gardefjord

Projects:

Maxus, sounding rocket

----------

